# Where is the light at the end of the tunnel?



## jaxysmommy (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi, I have lurked a few times, but I thought it was time to become a member and post about my experiences and ask for some advice!

I am 23 years old and shortly after the birth of my first child in December 2011 I began developing severe constipation, not being about to go for a week sometime longer. I was told to take fiber and laxatives by both my GYN and my grandmother who is a retired nurse it did help a bit for a little while, but I am horrible at remembering to take any type of pill so was getting very inconsistent results (my fault!). In the spring of 2012 I started developing horrible stomach cramping and upper abdominal pain, around this time I started taking Phentermine for weight-loss and one of the side effects is CONSTIPATION. I was becoming very backed up it was so painful and I was straining so much that sometimes I would be in tears because of the frustration and pain! The only time I was ever able to have a BM was by, (excuse the TMI) inserting my finger into my vagina and "massaging" the stool out or when I would get diarrhea, which when I occasionally got it, I was grateful for!!! Sometimes I even prayed for an upset stomach! I figured it was the Phentermine was the cause of all of this, so I took more fiber and laxative and saw a little relief. Then in the summer of 2012 I started getting mucus, blood and "strings" in my stool. The upper abdominal pain was intensifying, it so severe it would wake me in the middle of the night and I would toss and turn because I was in so much pain and could not get to sleep. I thought that it was because I was so backed up so I decided to see a GI. I was told that because I did not have a family history of Chrohn's or any other disorders it was probably nothing and to take laxative, fiber and Align everyday and Miralax as needed. I did as instructed and saw little results. In addition to lackluster results the Miralax cause lots of painful cramping and gas. So I tried milk of magnesia, which caused all day long trips to the bathroom, great for the occasional cleans though! So In Sept 2012 I decided to see another GI, one who was highly recommended, and very hard to get into. He told me to keep on the same course and scheduled a colonoscopy. Everything came back negative, so polyps, cysts or perforation and was diagnosed with IBS-C. I was able to have a BM every few days on good weeks, and once a week during bad spells.

In Dec. 2012 I was still getting horrible upper abdominal pain, but now with nausea, vomiting and pain between my shoulder blades. I made a trip to the ER because the pain was so bad and it was nightmare! The ER doc was convinced my pain was because I had an STI and wanted to do a vaginal exam right there. He made my honey leave the room and wanted to know who I was sleeping with other any him. I was so embarrassed. He wanted to treat me right away for gonorrhea and Chlamydia. I was horrified! I told him I was absolutely not consenting to his treatment until results came back because I knew for certain I had not been with anyone else and I trust my honey with my life and I know he would never go out on me. Plus we works 13 hour shifts and is too tired to deal with another women's crap lol. So I went to my PCP and was scheduled and ultrasound because with my abdominal symptoms aligned with gallstones and every female in my family has had to have their removed before 30. Something the ER doc would have know had not been so convinced I was stepping out. He did say that my pain may also be my IBS and if my ultrasound came back negative for stones he wanted to prescribe me a new drug approved for IBS-C, Linzess. Alas! I was finally able to get a diagnosis for my upper abdominal pain! I had my gallbladder removed in Jan 2013 and have had no more upper abdominal pain or pain between my shoulder blades. I am sure my IBS-C and gallbladder are all related somehow.

I am still dealing with blockage and diarrhea. I am at my whits end! I am to the point were sex is extremely uncomfortable because I am getting pain in my lower abdomen. I have seen my GYN about this in the past, she said it could be caused by an STI/infection and all tests came back negative, as expected. I am convinced the pain/uncomfortableness (is that a word?), is because I am so backed up, the only time I am able to enjoy it is after I have been able to have a BM, either by straining or diarrhea. How romantic is that? "Oh honey, let me go poop before we have sex!" I DON'T THINK SO! It is putting a strain on our relationship because I am "not adventurous" in bed because only a few positions are bearable. My honey just doesn't seem to understand. I don't think it's because he doesn't care, I think it's because I can't really express what I am going through to someone it's going through the same thing.

Some days my productivity at work is so low because I have to take time out to TRY and have a BM or because I have to use the restroom right then and there because I am getting cramping and diarrhea. I have even resorted to eating the foods I shouldn't because it does cause the diarrhea I need to have a BM, after my surgery I find it easier to cause diarrhea which is nice. I deal with the cramping pain and embarrassment of diarrhea at work so get the "relief" I need.

I also feel like I am neglecting my son. I feel horrible when I hear him cry because I have to leave him in his highchair I can try to have a BM ( We have also talked about trying to get pregnant again and I feel like all of my symptoms will get much worse. I can not imagine being uncomfortable from pregnancy and not being able to poop for 9 months!!!

My PCP advised recovering from surgery and then come back to talk about trying Linzess, so I went back today. He gave me a 30 day sample of the 290mg dose, I am going to start tomorrow. I really hope it helps. He raved about it and said all of the GI's in my area were so excited about it! After reading some posts about it, I am not so optimistic.

I am sorry this is so long, but I need to vent to people who are experiencing the same things as me, who understand what I am going through. If you have any advise on how to deal with this, anything they may have helped you, links to other posts, anything they may give me a glimmer of hope. I am too young, I don't want to have to deal with the for the rest of my life! Thanks all!


----------



## RegularGuy (Oct 2, 2012)

Please read my post "I HAD IBD-C; now I don't. This worked for me" and you don't have to see a doctor! Read the subsequent posts on that thread too. It's near the bottom of page 3 now.


----------

